# Baroque music similar to Vivaldi's famous Presto



## Daniela (Sep 15, 2014)

Please help me? 
What I need is basically a piece energetic enough to help me stay awake while I'm trying to study.
I've looked into Palestrina and Haendel, and while I found them very beautiful and intense, I don't think that's what I need here.
Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The "Dance of the Furies" from Gluck's _Orfeo ed Euridice_ is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Try Heinrich Heinichen's Dresden Concerti!


----------

